# Cat trees



## wolfsnaps (Dec 26, 2011)

So when I first brought Otis inside, I picked her up a cheap scratch post at the Dollar General. This morning its destroyed. Unraveled all over the floor. I am not sure who exactly was responsible but we need a new one.


I am looking into cat trees. Who has one? Do you like the one you have? 

I am looking at the Armarkat one that's 57 inches. Amazon reviews look good.


Suggestions?


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I've had an Armarkat for about 2 years now. My cats love it and it's still holding strong. I bought a premium one with a wide base so it's nice and sturdy. Their stuff is also very easy to assemble.


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

I like Molly & Friends cat furniture the best. Very sturdy and lasts forever! Several of my cats are big and muscular (16+ pounds) 
so I have to have well-built heavy duty trees. Here is a favorite tree much loved and used by my kitty family:


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

We have one- they both love it, but Mitzi hogs it the most. We have a 'super long' scratching post too, so they can stretch to absolute full length. They love climbing up it like it's a tree... until the realise they get stuck at the top!


----------



## Jannerl (Jun 24, 2011)

I bought an Amarcat tree online upon the recommendation of a friend. The price was much better than elsewhere. The tree came on time, was easy to assemble (it would have been even easier if my cats hadn't "helped") and the cats love it. It's very good quality and I have been very happy with it. 
rcat


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

I built my own. I have better pics of it some where, but you can kind of see it here. It is three tiered and built to fit in a corner.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

I have an Armarkat A5801 and it's great, my girls love it... they are constantly napping/scratching/playing on it. It's a medium sized tree which is great but I think I'd get a bigger one next time. Here are a few pics of the girls using it.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Another image of the one I built.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I got this Armarkat (free) 5-6 years ago. 













I have these, all from Craigslist, free or cheap:


































My girls' favorite - because it's the tallest


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

One more vote for Amarkat! Mine is 62 (63?) inch high


----------



## Korat (Jun 2, 2011)

I have this one
Cat Trees higher than 160cm: Cat Tree Vanuatu

I love it but he is quite a small cat, and so are the platforms. Its also a little bit wobbly - one of these days I will get round to screwing it to the wall.

He loves it anyway, and hasn't managed to damage it at all, I would have reservations with a larger cat though, it would definitely need to be secured anyway. 

Thought it was great value though.


Video of him on it here
Giles on his new Cat Tree - YouTube


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

We have this one, but as I wrote before, it's been discontinued, but it still has held up well after 2 years:










and here are the girls on the cat tree:


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

*found this pic on Wellness fb page...no dogs on the cat tree!*


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

CJ that photo is awesome, it'd make a great ad for cat trees so good that dogs love them too.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

> Marie, I love the thought of glancing craigslist for trees that need a new home. What do you do to clean them up?


Because they've all been in great condition, I mostly just vacuum them really well, sometimes I went over them with a wet towel and Dawn first. In a couple cases, I saw the cats that belonged to them, one of which came with my first tree. None came from indoor/outdoor cat homes so I had no fear of fleas. Two of them were being "rehomed" because their cats refused to use them.

I found out recently that a co-worker threw out her almost-new 6-foot cat tree when she moved. Just didn't want to deal with it. It was a couple years ago, before I met her. I almost fainted. Most of the time, when people are moving, they just want to get rid of certain things and don't care about selling it and getting their money's worth, like they would if it was a t.v. or computer or something. Silly them, but good for me!


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Yoshi has this one, plus a regular 2 story cat condo.....










Trixie DreamWorld Nerja Cat Scratching Post - Cat Scratching Post and Cat Tree from petco.com


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I saw some free cat trees on craigslist yesterday.. and no way to go get them :?


----------



## Lyndzo (Dec 20, 2011)

I'd love to get one for my kitties but they're pretty expensive. Being a new home owner, I'm trying to cut back on the spending. Maybe I will check craigslist...


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

I left this dead oak tree (oak wilt) in the back yard because the squirrels like it. It has a lot of hollow areas and it is a "training tree for the little squirrels. Midnight, the wild cat, likes to climb it from time to time and bug the squirrels. They just tolerate him.


----------



## Lyndzo (Dec 20, 2011)

Okay, I've been googling cat trees ALL day. I couldn't stop thinking about how much my kitties would love one. I may bite the bullet and do it.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Lyndzo said:


> Okay, I've been googling cat trees ALL day. I couldn't stop thinking about how much my kitties would love one. I may bite the bullet and do it.


haha me too! **** this thread!

allthough i found someone local on craigslist who makes cat trees, and they seem very well built and a real bargain. i am waiting for an email back but I am definately going to look into it. I can't afford one, but i just know that Banjo would LOVE one!


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

Hubby says he's going to buy one, but seems the listed width on the one we like is quite wide (42"x26"), so we're concerned about footprint...need to do some more shopping or research.


----------



## Hepburn (Feb 9, 2011)

I've heard great things about the Armakat trees, and they look awesome, but I worry that my cat with his weird texture preferences wouldn't end up using it. Like, he won't sleep in pet beds or mats (like, most he won't even walk over! he'll go out of his way to not step on one), and I've pretty much given up with that kind of stuff. I think he'd like a cat tree that was smooth wood with no carpeting (his favorite surface EVER was my parents' baby grant piano with the top down). But I don't know where to find something like that, and I sure as heck can't build it myself. And it couldn't be unfinished--the wood would have to be _smooth_. 

Oh well, I'll figure out something, some day!


----------



## Lyndzo (Dec 20, 2011)

I ordered an Amarkat tree yesterday, through someone's website. Came to $115 with shipping, so my cats better love it LOL


----------



## Lyndzo (Dec 20, 2011)

Autumn loves her new cat tree! I guess I made a wise purchase.


----------



## theredhead (Jan 21, 2012)

one thought to consider, if anyone in your family has allergies then the carpet ones are just a nasty mess. they make wooden ones you can order online that are much easier to keep clean. lol i'm allergic to dust, cats, and pretty much everything in this world so i think in terms of easy to keep clean.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Aw! Autumn looks so happy!! That one is the same size/design I am looking into getting. Just have to wait for my tax return so I can afford it!


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

At my request, hubby got me one for my birthday in January! Koko loved it immediately and she slept on it every night for the first couple of weeks. As usual though, she seems to have lost interest once the new wore off. On the other hand, Lucy really seems to enjoy it. She is a somewhat reserved kitty and normally spends most of her indoor time upstairs where we seldom are. With the cat tree in the living room, she has been spending much more time with us, hanging out! She'd probably use it even more if it were up in Lucy Land but I'm gonna keep it downstairs for now as bribery to get her to be more sociable!!!


----------



## kwk1 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm considering these two trees.
I'd prefer to get one with some sisal on the posts for scratching.
Does anyone know if this Armarkat one has sisal on the posts?
Armarkat 78" Faux Fleece Cat Tree in Ivory - B7801 | All Pet Furniture

Here's another one I like by Majestic Pet, and it has sisal posts.
Majestic Pet 78" Bungalow Sherpa Cat Tree - 7889957801 - X | All Pet Furniture

Does anyone care to comment on either of these?

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

The first one seems like it has more actual areas to perch or nap. My kitties use their trees more for both of those rather than just playing.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

yes, the armarkat is all sisal posts. i just got one that is slightly smaller than that and we love it!


----------



## kwk1 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for the replies leazie and shan.
I like the Armarkat one better, just needed to confirm it has sisal posts.
I will order one tomorrow.


----------

